# Photographer for Swan Hunt



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi all -

I'm a documentary photographer located in the Salt Lake area. I'd like to photograph swan hunting season this year as a personal project and was wondering if I could talk to a few people about planning to join them on the hunt.

I am a photojournalist by so I would be sure to stay out of your way and not interrupt the hunt. I can be on site as early as needed.

You can contact me at [email protected] or 908-268-2272. 
My photo work can be seen at www.cayceclifford.com.

Thanks!


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

I spy a treehugger wanting to shut down a hunt....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

cayceclifford said:


> Hi all -
> 
> I'm a documentary photographer located in the Salt Lake area. I'd like to photograph swan hunting season this year as a personal project and was wondering if I could talk to a few people about planning to join them on the hunt.
> 
> ...


Sir, can you give us a rundown of your hunting experience?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

super hippy to the rescue.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

manzquad said:


> I spy a treehugger wanting to shut down a hunt....


Sometimes folks go in the swamp and just can't seem to find their way out... :shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I might take him up on it. I usually clean up the 1A dike at the BRMBR when I have a swan tag. I could use the help.

.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I smell a lib. Maybe paddler can take her


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I believe cayceclifford is a girl, so you would be taking her not him. ;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> I believe cayceclifford is a girl, so you would be taking her not him. ;-)


uh....I checked his web site out.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> I smell a lib. Maybe paddler can take him


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. That's why I think I can get some help to pick up litter.

.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> uh....I checked his web site out.
> 
> .


hmm....facebook says he's a she...or is she a he :shock:

https://www.facebook.com/caycecliff

TOP OF PAGE>>>BAM!


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I dont think he or she is a bark eater. I think they want to photo graph swans like they say. If anyone showed up to ruin a hunt they gave you all the info to track them down for prosecution. Someone may end up with some cool photos of their hunt.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

swbuckmaster said:


> I dont think he or she is a bark eater. I think they want to photo graph swans like they say. If anyone showed up to ruin a hunt they gave you all the info to track them down for prosecution. Someone may end up with some cool photos of their hunt.


I have to agree. Since when do the bark eaters need or ask for any invitation in an attempt to ruin an outdoor activity like hunting?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Why do you only want to photograph swans? Why not geese and ducks too? Maybe even some coots.;-)


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> hmm....facebook says he's a she...or is she a he :shock:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/caycecliff
> 
> TOP OF PAGE>>>BAM!


OK, that will work. Thanks Andrew.

The website has pics of the guy she's with on facebook.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I looked her web page up and think some of her photos are pretty cool. I wish I had a swan tag and the know how id take her out. 
I could possibly get her on geese but I havent been invited yet lol. My girls seem to be the only ones that ever get invited.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

haha. I hear you on the goose hunt. If I ever get invited on one I will see if I can bring you as well. My brother and I have been told of these great goose hunts for years and are always promised one. We have yet to have anybody come to us with a date. They always talk about it in the spring and summer. When the hunt rolls around they can't be found.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

What the he!! guys? She asks for a little help and you guys immediately jump her. I think she's legit. I bet it'd help her out and you'd probably get some pretty cool pictures out of it. I'm pretty sure she won't have alfalfa tea and bark samiches in her knapsack.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

whoo hoo, whoo hoo, Cayce is tagging along with me on the swan hunt. 

It'll be a blast.

We will keep you posted.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

OK, here's an update:

Cayce and I went out to BRMBR Friday November 14th. It was in the 20s and the marsh was froze up tighter than a school-mom's stocking. We walked out 1 1/8 miles to my favorite spot and I put the swan dekes up in the dark. I filled my last three swans tags there before noon on the first day of hunting.







A guy and his daughter walked by about 7:15 am. We talked and I offered him to hang around my decoy spread and he did.

At 7:45 am a flock of swans responded to my awful calling and came in to the spread. As they set their wings into the decoys I blasted away; three shots, Hevi-Shot #2s. uh...I missed. I think I need a new shotgun. That **** gun shoots low and behind the birds.  The guy and his daughter held back, didn't shoot, "waiting for me to fill my tag first." He said I "hammered" one of the swans. It didn't act like it; it didn't go down.



Two hours or so went by and nothing. Cayce got bored and probably figured I couldn't hit a swan if my life depended on it and walked out with the guy and his daughter that were hunting close by. On the way out the guy filled his swan tag! Karma I'd say, for being a good sportsman and letting me shoot first when he was on my spread.



The wind picked a little and the ice started to melt. I didn't like my decoy spread so I busted a bunch of ice away next to an open spot and moved the decoys. Less than an hour after Cayce left another flock came in and I hit an adult that ended up getting shot again by the guy next to me. The swan hit the ice next to the other hunter and he tagged it. About an hour later another flock came in and I shot a young swan and tagged it.

It was a very gloomy morning but Cayce took a lot of pictures. Ducks were flying everywhere and there was a lot of shooting for her to witness. I enjoyed her company and it was refreshing to have an open-minded non-hunter tag along and experience a foot-soldier type waterfowl hunt. She took some very cool pictures, especially the ones in the dark. *

The photos in this post are copyrighted by Cayce Clifford and you must have her permission to use them. Please check out the great work on her website at: http://www.cayceclifford.com/*

.


----------



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, you guys are harsh. I am in communication with the editors of Field and Stream Magazine and am hoping to get the story published in the near future. I am a professional photojournalist and documentarian and am hoping to take images to preserve the hunting culture in the west.

I was welcomed on the hunt with several nice individuals and got some great images that I shared with them.

Sorry to you all who are untrusting but my post was very genuine. And yes, I am also a lady.

I now have two great days of hunting experience and if any of you are willing to change your mind and allow me to join you on your swan (or duck or goose or any other hunt), I'd love to get some more images.

And please, are we being serious @LostLouisianian, you're really going to toss around threats?

http://www.cayceclifford.com/swan


----------



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

I was definitely not bored! Maybe a little cold but enjoying the peaceful day out on the river. I knew that rain was coming in the afternoon and didn't want to risk ruining any equipment. Plus, it was my fiance's birthday and I had to get back because I was hosting a dinner for him.

Congrats on your swan!!

Thanks again for bringing me out!



wyogoob said:


> OK, here's an update:
> Three hours or so went by and nothing. Caycee got bored and probably figured I couldn't hit a swan if my life depended on it and walked out with the guy and his daughter that were hunting close by. On the way out the guy filled his swan tag! Karma I'd say, for being a good sportsman and letting me shoot first when he was on my spread.


----------



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd love to get any waterfowl hunting images. I just chose to focus on swans because, at least for the general population, hunting them isn't as well known as the other types of bird hunts.

Let me know if you're headed out again and wouldn't mind me joining.

http://www.cayceclifford.com/swan



Fowlmouth said:


> Why do you only want to photograph swans? Why not geese and ducks too? Maybe even some coots.;-)


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Cayce I'll see what I can do next year on the opener youth hunt if your interested. I didn't go this year because of work but my oldest daughter did and had multiple chances at geese. 

Your also welcome to come on the spring turkey hunt this year. My girls and I should be able to get a few tags.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Before our trip another UWN member took Cayce out swan hunting in a boat. Hopefully he will post up with a story. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cayceclifford said:


> I'd love to get any waterfowl hunting images. I just chose to focus on swans because, at least for the general population, hunting them isn't as well known as the other types of bird hunts.
> 
> Let me know if you're headed out again and wouldn't mind me joining.
> 
> http://www.cayceclifford.com/swan


A Sandhill Crane hunt may interest you. It's similar to a swan hunt but not over water and in some pretty nice weather....September.


----------



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks so much! Looking forward to it.



swbuckmaster said:


> Your also welcome to come on the spring turkey hunt this year. My girls and I should be able to get a few tags.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Cayce, your pictures look awesome. Good luck to you with everything! If I wasn't a hunter I would for sure spend as much time out taking pictures as possible. It's great to be out in the marsh or the mountains for any reason. Some of my favorite days out are days where I have nothing but pictures to show for it! Nice work, Hope to see your photos in Field and Stream. That would be cool.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cayceclifford said:


> I was definitely not bored! Maybe a little cold but enjoying the peaceful day out on the river. I knew that rain was coming in the afternoon and didn't want to risk ruining any equipment. Plus, it was my fiance's birthday and I had to get back because I was hosting a dinner for him.
> 
> Congrats on your swan!!
> 
> Thanks again for bringing me out!


Your fiance's birthday!! Good grief woman, if I'd known that I'd make sure I knocked a swan down while you were there and let you have it's liver for birthday party hors d'oeuvres:


swan liver on crackers


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Always gotta bring something that looks good and sounds disgusting into every conversation don't you.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

cayceclifford said:


> Wow, you guys are harsh. I am in communication with the editors of Field and Stream Magazine and am hoping to get the story published in the near future. I am a professional photojournalist and documentarian and am hoping to take images to preserve the hunting culture in the west.
> 
> I was welcomed on the hunt with several nice individuals and got some great images that I shared with them.
> 
> ...


It is a tough crowd, knuckleheads mostly; type first, think later.

.


----------



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

Seems to be! 

I'd like to point something out: At the end of the day, we can all sit and judge one another behind the safety of our computers. I was really surprised when I read the mockery that was posted to this thread after I asked a simple question about photographing the hunt. Especially from Utahns.
I know that there are people out there that are trying to stop hunting, but calling me a nature-loving hippydippy liberal and berating me through the web is really the wrong way to go about it. As hunters, don't you guys respect nature?

Thanks for all of you out there who backed me up. Looking forward to photographing more hunts.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I just checked out your website Cayce, those are some great photos! I don't know enough about photography to specifically name what sets a pro photographer apart from an amateur but you definitely are a pro.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice birds and great pics! I really like the headlamp shot.

Cayce, 

Please know that most on this forum and the hunting public in general are quite nice and pleasant to deal with. Some have been burned in the past by internet trolls and people looking to hurt our treasured way of life. That is no excuse to treat you with threats or attitude. 

You have some great photos on your website and I wish you luck in future endeavors.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

longbow said:


> What the he!! guys? She asks for a little help and you guys immediately jump her. I think she's legit. I bet it'd help her out and you'd probably get some pretty cool pictures out of it. I'm pretty sure she won't have alfalfa tea and bark samiches in her knapsack.


See! Told ya so.



wyogoob said:


> whoo hoo, whoo hoo, Cayce is tagging along with me on the swan hunt.
> 
> It'll be a blast.
> 
> We will keep you posted.


As always, Goob, the consummate gentleman and good guy, steps up to the plate and helps her out. Good on you Goob. You cook weird stuff but you're a great guy.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> Before our trip another UWN member took Cayce out swan hunting in a boat. Hopefully he will post up with a story.
> 
> .


Hey, I think you are talking about me 

After talking to Cayce about the hunt and what her motives were, I took her out with me on 11/8. My dad was scheduled to have back surgery the next week and this was the only day that we could get out to try and fill his tag. We took out my boat and as we got to the spot that I like to hunt we came to a stop and I realized we were in about 3 inches of water, I could still see the top of my wader boots. I threw out a few decoys and realized that it would be better to relocate while the sun was up so I moved everything making several trips to get all the equipment moved. We hunted the new spot and did see a few swans but it was early and warm. After shooting hours, we did have a couple flocks come in and take a look as we were cleaning up the decoys.

I told her that my motives for having her come out were selfish as I don't know how many more times my dad and I are going to be able to get out hunting together. She capture some amazing photos of the both of us that I will always have to remember time in the marsh with my dad!

Cayce is great to share a blind with and we had a great time. She rented a set of waders and was at the designated meeting spot 30 minutes early. She was patient and joking as I was working to get my boat unstuck. I am hoping to get her out again as I have not filled my tag yet.

Since Cayce is working on getting her photos published, I am not comfortable sharing them. If she would like to post them that is up to her! She does a great job and is a wonderful photographer!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Goodonya guys! Those are some spectacular photos, Cayce.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> ...................................
> 
> Since Cayce is working on getting her photos published, I am not comfortable sharing them. If she would like to post them that is up to her! She does a great job and is a wonderful photographer!


Good point. I am sensitive to Cayce having her pics published and got her permission to post pics here.

.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

She took some great pictures! I love the composition of the one with wyogoob firing the shotgun.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

She has them on her website too http://www.cayceclifford.com/swan


----------



## JSF-35 (Sep 5, 2014)

Awesome photos!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic there. i wish there was more time. I would have taken you out. but already had my plate full this year and im glad those people took you out.


----------



## cayceclifford (Sep 29, 2014)

That time of year again. Anyone headed out on a hunt in the next few weeks? Would love to join someone on a swan (or any other waterfowl) hunt and take some more photos.

www.cayceclifford.com/swan

Let me know!


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

cayceclifford said:


> That time of year again. Anyone headed out on a hunt in the next few weeks? Would love to join someone on a swan (or any other waterfowl) hunt and take some more photos.
> 
> www.cayceclifford.com/swan
> 
> Let me know!


Cayce joined my dad and I last year on an early hunt we has a blast. If I had a Utah tag this year I wouldn't hesitate to taker her out again this year! If you want some great photos of your hunt, get in contact with her.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Man those last pictures turned out amazing. Hope to see what you do this year.


-DallanC


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

*Pics*

Thanks for sharing.......very nice


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jeff Bringhurst said:


> Cayce joined my dad and I last year on an early hunt we has a blast. If I had a Utah tag this year I wouldn't hesitate to taker her out again this year! If you want some great photos of your hunt, get in contact with her.


Caycee joined me swan hunting last year also and like Jeff said Caycee can take some great pics!

Let her tag along with ya. 

.


----------

